# My New Oberon, I'm in LOVE!!!



## disneygal (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok let me start this by saying what an amazing company Oberon is to work with. Not only are their products amazing but their customer service is top notch!!!!

I called the company for a cover because I just wasn't in LOVE with one of the covers on the site. So I asked them if I could get another design on a Kindle 2 cover and they said yes. I was shocked I was thinking no, its not possible but apparently it never hurts to ask. Little did I know that the design I wanted was an older design so they were still able to make it. They told me which colors I could pick from and wola I created my own cover.

To my surprise this is what showed up on my front porch today. I don't have a skin for my K2 yet because I wanted to have the Oberon cover first to make my choice.



















































Isn't it just beautiful!!! I don't know why they don't make this one anymore, I really think alot of people would buy it. They blue in the photos is pretty true to the cover.

Now just to order my skins, any recommendations??


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow, I love that!  I guess it doesn't ever hurt to ask


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh I can't even reply on a skin yet I'm so enthralled with your beautiful cover!!  I do believe if something like that would have been one of the choices, I might would have gotten that one too!  I love hummingbirds!!  That is really gorgeous!  Congrats to you!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.decalgirl.com/design.view/1543
http://www.decalgirl.com/design.view/1384


The first two I picked out of the general designs. I believe they'd be a special order. 
deb


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

How pretty! I would be in love too! 

How 'bout this skin?


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

That is gorgeous!  I wonder if they'd make me the irises in a Kindle cover.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Your cover is beautiful. It would have gone well with my Stand Alone skin from DecalGirl.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I would love to have an irises cover also.  
deb


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

drenee said:


> I would love to have an irises cover also.
> deb


I sent them an email - I'll let you know if I hear back.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

disneygal said:


> Ok let me start this by saying what an amazing company Oberon is to work with. Not only are their products amazing but their customer service is top notch!!!!
> 
> I called the company for a cover because I just wasn't in LOVE with one of the covers on the site. So I asked them if I could get another design on a Kindle 2 cover and they said yes. I was shocked I was thinking no, its not possible but apparently it never hurts to ask. Little did I know that the design I wanted was an older design so they were still able to make it. They told me which colors I could pick from and wola I created my own cover.
> 
> ...


Yes it is lovely. I am so jealous!!!!!

I did receive my card case with the hummingbird design today. It is also beautiful...but somehow now I am not so excited about my K2 case. I want the hummingbird one!!!!!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey, how cool that you guys are getting yours


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

I will never understand how they make their decisions.  I had asked if I could get this cover and was told no.  But, I'm glad someone got it, it's very pretty.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I just received a e-mail that mine had shipped.I cannot wait to get it.I also had seen on their website in the large journal section a journal called The Three Graces and fell in love.I contacted Oberon after I had already placed a order for another one and asked them if they could make that one in a Kindle cover and was told they could because they at one time had made this one in a Kindle cover so they let me change since they had not started mine.It never hurts to ask.Oberon is a wonderful comapny to deal with and I will be back.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I haven't seen the hummingbirds as kindle cover for a long time.  Was this a special order?  It's beautiful.


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

OOooooh I'd LOVE a hummingbird cover!! What other colours did they offer you??


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

What a beautiful cover! I think any of these skins would look good, but I think I like the irises the best.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I would recommend Stand Alone as a skin.  I had that on my K2 from July until today....LOVE it and the blue would match beautifully!!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I would recommend Stand Alone as a skin. I had that on my K2 from July until today....LOVE it and the blue would match beautifully!!!


Here's the Stand Alone skin.









This is the one that I had on my K2 before my family gave me the Avenue of Trees Oberon in fern. The Stand Alone, beautiful as it is, didn't go with the fern color at all. I bought the Library skin (glossy), and it's really nice. There's just something about Stand Alone that I absolutely love, though.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I, too, want to know the colors available and if it was special order.  I am still so jealous!!!!  I just love that cover.

I think I would find a skin with colors and flowers that hummingbirds would be drawn to.  That would make me smile!  Seeing the hummingbirds on the outside and the colors and flowers that the hummingbirds would like on the inside!!!!!!  

Ahhhhhhh....I think I need that for the hummingbird feeding season (April through October in my neck of the woods)!!!!  Do I try to order it now while I know they may still be making it? or wait until closer to that season and take a chance they will not make it for me?  I just got a whole bunch of stuff from Oberon and am not sure my husband will not divorce me if I order more!!!!!!  Waiting is best for me and my marriage......but, I will be so upset if I cannot order it.

Again.....disneygal, I am so jealous!  Forgive me........................


----------



## disneygal (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments and ideas for Skins! I really love the image of the flower, I just wish I could preview it on the kindle to see how it would look.

This wasn't a special order, I just called and asked if they could make one. I had no idea that this was a previous cover so they were able to do it. 

I believe the colors that I was offered were the blue, the taupe and the green.  He reccomended the blue, he said it was just beautiful in blue and that it was a popular color right now.  

I love oberon and will be ordering from them again. I think I need more hummingbird accessories!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

disneygal said:


> I love oberon and will be ordering from them again. I think I need more hummingbird accessories!


Well...the card case is nice. It is the only thing I have seen on the website with the hummingbird pattern. They do have bookmarks, too.

I love your cover!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

<gasp> They made you a Hummingbird cover Oh my! I have GOT to email them. I wanted one so bad when they had it available as a K2 cover. I just had to wait until payday to order it. One week before I was able to order it, they pulled it. I've been waiting and waiting and waiting for them to bring it back. I was SO disappointed.

Oh, and I see they said taupe, blue & green. I have a blue butterfly already so it would have to be the taupe or green, both of which I love. Hhhmmmm...

FYI, they stopped making it because they were having difficulty with the design on the red leather. The red was bleeding through the black on some of them.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh I really, REALLY need the Iris as a cover with the Iris skin.   I hope they return my email soon!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My daughter got the Wave cover for Christmas in Sky Blue, and ordered Flores Agua. She was very happy with the combination.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh my god-there it is, the cover of my dreams! I would love to have one of those! So beautiful...I could spend hours just looking at it! 
Enjoy it!!!!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

SOOOOOOO........I emailed Oberon and inquired about the hummingbird pattern, that I wanted one for the K2 but wondered what other items it could be done in.  I told them I knew that a recent K2 case was made in this pattern (from this Board) and was told that DON "is in the doghouse" for having made this.  They stated that the image did not work with their new leathers and ended up with lots of "seconds."  Bottom line is that it is not cost effective for them to continue attempting to make this image for their products.  According to that email, nothing other than what is offered on their website (the card case) will be made in the hummingbird pattern.  I am very disappointed and sad for myself but happy for you.  Ofcourse...I am still incredibly jealous!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I too have been waiting for that to come out in the lighter blue. I thought they had a problem on this with the dyes and couldn't make it and then they put out the one with the roses and the peacock. 
Hmm.... If they are making this one now.... I sure want it!
Brenda


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It sounds like that is going to be a once off though because of the problems mentioned in eldereno's post (above yours Brenda)


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I went to the Oberon site and they no longer have any hummingbird items on there. I have a card holder in navy, because the sky blue was not out yet. I also wanted a checkbook cover but they don't have any humming bird ones listed. It must not be a very popular design that they removed it from their online store.
Brenda


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

No, the hummingbird is very popular but as mentioned in the post above yours, there are technical problems in producing it.


----------



## disneygal (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't believe they took the card wallet away I was going to order that.  

I am so sorry if I got anyone's hopes ups for this design, I truley didn't know that it was a problem case when I called and ordered it.  I am really sorry if I got Don in trouble.  He was so nice to work with.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

They make other intricate, various patterns, so why can't an artist draw a new version of humming birds that they can make into a  cover for us humming birds fans. I am not an artist, but seeing all the various covers they have they should know what lines, shapes and such work on leather. Surely someone could design a  cover that would work!
Brenda


----------

